# What kind of seat swap options are there for MK2's????



## frizzle (Dec 6, 2004)

I have an 88 gli that desperately needs seats. What would have to be done to get some MK4 jetta seats in there? What other options could I go with besides a stock seat from a MK2? Thanks.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: What kind of seat swap options are there for MK2's???? (frizzle)*

Pretty sure that Mk3 seats will work, and Corrado will work for sure. Mk4 seats would require some cutting and welding to bring the two types of seat frames together, and as along as you can handle that pretty much any seats can be made to work in a Mk2. Just make sure (if you have a 2 door) that you still have access to the rear seat area... not all seats tilt forward!


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

mk1 seats work as well


----------



## frizzle (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (geffect)*

so basically the only direct fit seats are going to be from the same year range. everything else just takes a little finesse? sounds good to me.


----------



## geffect (May 1, 2003)

mk1 front seats are a direct bolt in, i dont know about the rears though


----------

